# LF/ Powermatic Yellow Spray Can Paint/or Similar Color



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

I am looking for a source were I can purchase cans of spray paint that would match a 1992 PM66. You can buy directed from PM but it is the new color not there original yellow paint from there 1990 /1950 series colors. Does anyone know of a brand or color that match the PM66 of that time frame that can be purchased locally that is similar in color.?

Thanks


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Take a chip of paint from the machine to the paint store, they can match it. Then use a spray gun.


----------

